# How many fish can I keep?!?



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a very tall aquarium, its an octagon shape with 27cm sides. I've calculated the surface area to be approximately 395 square inches. The tank is about 1.5m high, so its about 382L in volume. If anyone could confirm that I'd appreciate it haha my math is sketchy.

I currently have one 2-3 inch gold fish, and 4 others I'm unaware the names of.

I've taken photos (as best I can, of the fish I have). If you can identify them, PLEASE do! It would help me tremendously!

Pictures of the aquarium:
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/aquar/IMG_0201.JPG
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/aquar/IMG_0204.JPG
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/aquar/IMG_0206.JPG

First fish shots (I have two of the same kind):
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0225.JPG (on the left)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0226.JPG
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0227.JPG (on the right)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0228.JPG (bottom)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0229.JPG 
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0230.JPG (left)

Black fish shots (only one):
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0227.JPG
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0228.JPG (top)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0234.JPG (sort of hard to see, in the middle there)

Gold fish shots (only one):
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0227.JPG (bottom)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0225.JPG (on the right)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0230.JPG (right)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0233.JPG (right) 

Other fish sort of white (I think it has had ammonia poisoning and survived, its gills are off white colour, sort of look bruised):
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0231.JPG (left)
http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/fish/IMG_0235.JPG (middle)

If you cannot positively identify them, I will take more shots.

That makes a total of 5 fish, how many more do you reckon? I was thinking of getting some cat fish to help the tank out. But apart from that, I dont know. I'm from melbourne aust, what fish do you suggest ? (preferrably easy to get and not too expensive, as I'm new to the fish keeping world). I wanted some fish which swim in schools, I think that would look cool!

Filtration: 1 Jebo 838 cannister filter (1200 Lph)
1 Fluval 4 internal power filter (bout 60gal ph)

Ammonia: 0
PH: 7
Hardness: bout 200-240 atm

Thanks guys!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I could be wrong but it looks like you have a Pacu which cannot fit in a tank with those dimensions. Neither will the goldfish. The other looks like a blind cave tetra. They perfer groups but could work out in your tank.

The dimensions of your tank leave a lot to be desired. They do not allow for many types of fish with the limited swimming and surface area. You'd be better off putting 2-3 angels in there than most other fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with Simpte. A standard 20 gal. long aquarium is 30" x 12" or 360sq. in. Your's is a tad larger but I would say research stocking options for a 20 L and you would be close. I'm not even sure 3 angels would fit. I use 29 or 30 gal. tanks, as a minimum for a pair of angels.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats a nice tank but sadly most fish need length instead of depth - I truley wish they would stop making those types because they are really limiting to what types fish you can have. I would get rid of the goldfish as they will quickly run outa room and get a group of small tetras of some sort. I didnt see the picture of the pacu (loading time on dial up sux) but if you indeed do have a pacu - it will get way too big for that tank.


----------

